# Left handed bow?



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

I'm looking to get into bow hunting, but I'm left handed.

Anybody have a decent used left handed bow for sale?

If anybody has one, I'd be interested to hear about it.

Don't care much about brand as long as it is in good shape and of at least average quality.


----------



## mpd110 (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a left handed 2005 Bowtech Defender for sale. It is a 28" draw length with 70lb pull. The bow was used for only one season. I bought a new bow and don't need a second one. I am asking $450. This includes the bow, trophy taker drop away rest, and shipping.

Just a little info on Bowtech. Make sure the draw length and poudage is ok for you. With bowtech the only way you can change the draw length and pounds is by changing the mods.


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

mpd,

Thanks for the reply but I don't think the draw length will be big enough for me, and the pull might be a bit much for what I'm after.

Mick


----------

